# How To Fix A Fursuit (Moving) Jaw?



## derek_wolfe (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought a fursuit a while ago, and when it got here its (supposed-to-be-moving) jaw was just hanging crooked. It still moves, the open side does, anyway (like I said, it's crooked). But how can I fix it so that it moves without hanging crooked?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2011)

could you post pictures of the head and the inside of the head. Some moving jaws are made differently.


----------



## derek_wolfe (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/38845665@N03/5608076922/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/38845665@N03/5608077118/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/38845665@N03/5607493457/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/38845665@N03/5607493627/in/photostream/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 10, 2011)

OH LORD WHAT MANNER OF WIZARDRY IS THAT!?

If I were you I would just try to take the jaw off and reattach it with something that resembles less a torture device from saw and more accurately uses elastic.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2011)

who did you buy that from? Is that a safety pin?


----------



## derek_wolfe (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, it's a safety pin. I bought it from a fursuit builder named Derek. It was one of his first.

My username is "Derek_Wolfe" because the character is a wolf and I made the account to ask this question.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2011)

frankly I'm just stunned by that contraption. If you don't want to redo the jaw then I guess use the pin a bit lower so it pulls the jaw up.


----------



## derek_wolfe (Apr 10, 2011)

Is it really that bad?

I'm completely new to fursuiting so I don't really know how to redo the jaw.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 10, 2011)

derek_wolfe said:


> Is it really that bad?
> 
> I'm completely new to fursuiting so I don't really know how to redo the jaw.


 
I would fetch the link myself but my internet is a touch slow- If you will click the paw under my name and look in my scraps I believe there is a picture of my head half finished. There is how I attached my jaw and it is pretty simple. Yes the jaw you have is HORRID and I don't understand why someone would safety pin it. If that thing pops off you will get stabbed in the face or eye.


----------



## Squattle (Apr 19, 2011)

FREAKING THIS! ^ IF IT POPS YOU WILL HAVE BAD TIMES!


----------



## Nae (Apr 19, 2011)

It's not that hard to redo the jaw yourself. It will only take a half hour or something, maybe less to fix. But that safetly pin there...Well maybe it's just me but I happen to get poked by popped open safety pins A LOT (my school bag is full of them as accesoires), I wouldn't trust it that close to my face. There are plenty of tutorials of how to do a moving jaw, just pick the method which works best for your head.


----------



## Birdeh (Apr 27, 2011)

What's the main part of the mask made of? Is it mesh and foam, full foam?


----------

